
Bush shoe-throwing game SockAndAwe.com sold for £5,215.00 on ebay - alexandros
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140289808336
======
petercooper
It's worth noting that the guy behind it was Alex Tew, the guy who did
MillionDollarHomepage.com (or, rather, it was the company he built from the
money he made, but he's the figurehead).

It's interesting that they put it together within 48 hours of the shoe
incident and got the traffic while the iron was hot. Development tools and
frameworks nowadays make this a lot easier.. so keep your eyes out for news
items and the like if you want to have similar hits (not that £5,215 is a hit
- not bad for a few days' work though - but the millions of visitors are
great).

~~~
alexandros
Thank you for filling in the details. It's amazing how fast they moved and
were able to make a cool £5k and tons of publicity. If anything it shows very
good thinking even if a bit opportunistic.

------
emontada
another version of the funny game to throw bush by a shoe in
<http://www.farewellshoe.com>

